# stummerwinter auf Platz 2 (Update)



## Icke&Er (21. September 2009)

Hi Leutz,

habe gerade festgestellt, dass sich stummerwinter von AwardFabrik an k|ngp|n vorbei geschoben hat und somit auf Platz 2 der hwbot Liste vorgerückt ist!
Er ist nun nurnoch 43,1 Pkz hinter AndreYang und wenn er so weiter macht hat er den bald auchnoch und somit wäre ein Deutscher an der Spitze von hwbot

Hier der Screen dazu:


----------



## Alriin (21. September 2009)

*AW: stummerwinter auf Platz 2*

Was übrigens meinem Landsmann Turrican in der Hardware Master League gelungen ist.
Und wer da mitmischt, weiß wie schwer das ist!


----------



## der8auer (21. September 2009)

*AW: stummerwinter auf Platz 2*

Yea das ist schon echt ordentlich. Mal sehen ob er Platz 1 noch packt.


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. September 2009)

*AW: stummerwinter auf Platz 2*

Nice^^
Hoffentlich geht ihm jetzt nicht das Geld für neue HW aus

Mit den bald kommenden DX11 Karten lässt sich sicher noch einiges reißen.

Und ich back mir hier ein Eis weil ichs in die Top 50 Teamintern geschafft hab


----------



## der8auer (21. September 2009)

*AW: stummerwinter auf Platz 2*

Und schon ist er wieder auf Platz 3... k|ngp|n hat noch mal nachgelegt


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. September 2009)

*AW: stummerwinter auf Platz 2*

Also bei mir sieht das noch so aus wie im Anhang. 18:43

Aber die haben sicher noch beide genug Backups auf der Platte, genau wie Andre Yang jetzt wieder (hier zu sehen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...-hwbot-diskussionsthread-166.html#post1128690 )

EDIT: auf seiner Profile Page steht jetzt drei und bei k|ngp|n 2.... Fragt sich was sich da noch nicht upgedated hat. Rangliste oder Profile Page...

EDIT2: Wird wohl die Rangliste sein, laut Profile Page hat stummerwinter 1448 pkt und k|ngp|n 1465...


----------



## Icke&Er (21. September 2009)

*AW: stummerwinter auf Platz 2*

*Update*

Wie der8auer schon festgestellt hat ist stummerwinter schonwieder auf die 3 gefallen!
Das konnte k|ngp|n wihl nicht aufsich sitzen lassen!


----------



## lordofthe1337 (26. September 2009)

Stuwi nun auf 1!


----------

